# Best iron set for $500CDN or less?



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

I'll be getting a $500 (Canadian) Golf Town gift certificate in the next couple of weeks, and am looking to get a game improvement set of irons.

Right now I'm considering either the Adams Idea a2 or a2 OS set with steel shafts.

Before I pick these up, what other clubs in this price range would you suggest I try out? I'm not completely adverse to buying used clubs if they are in stock at Golf Town. By the way, as I understand it, you currently cannot use the gift certificates to order via their website.

My background:

I've been going to the driving range and pitch and putts for about two years now. I'm still inconsistent, but the lessons I'm taking are helping a lot.

I don't want super-game improvement irons, as once I get better, I want to be able to shape my shots a little bit, _and_ I don't want too forgiving clubs make me pick up bad habits.

I'm used to using steel shafts on my irons, and am wondering how much of an advantage graphite shafts would be. For the sets above, they add $100 (which is about $100 that I don't have). When I've demoed them in the past, I've felt that they were to whippy (but I think it's because I demoed senoir shafts) I also heard that they change their properties a lot in colder weather (more so than steel shafts)

Thanks,


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

How much exactly is $500CDN? *whips out calculator* Ahhhhhhhhh, it is one stick and two pine cones US. You ain't gettin much for that. :laugh: All joking aside the Adams sets are very well received and would be worth the money you put into them.. As far as the steel/graphite shaft debate, it is all preference. In the ole days steel was known for consistency and graphite was known for distance. With the improvements in graphite shafts, consistency would not even be noticeable in a hobbyist/amateur player. What graphite WILL do for you is help soften the blow on miss hits and give your joints a little more comfort, but is that worth the $100 for ya?


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Being originally from the States myself, I used to make that joke too. Then the US dollar fell, and they are pretty close right now. :cheeky4: 

Thanks for the tips on shaft difference!
Right now I'm using True Temper steel shafts with sensicore technology (I'm told it's like having a shock absorber inside the shaft, to make it feel more like graphite) I can handle the mis-hits on them, except in the winter when they hurt a lot more.

I'll make sure to try a few mis-hits intentionaly when I demo these clubs.

Any other brands/models I shold try that would be available at a larger golf store (Pinemeadows isn't represented there, or otherwise I would compare them to the Adams.)

What about Hippo?

Cheers,
-TMC


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Your gonna be the only one to figure out what else is a viable option fer ya. I mean do you need to stay with a set that includes hybrids, such as the Adams? Or are you open to any set of irons in a certain price range, regardless of hybrids being included or not? In the way of iron sets with hybrids included I don't think you can get any better than the Adams, but that is strictly my opinion and much like butt cracks everybody has one. As far as the Hippo set, I don't set how it could possibly be "better" than the Adams sets, I mean it is roughly $300US for a XXL Hippo set WITH graphite.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Graphite in irons blow..unless steel shafts are too hard to hit but with technology even still shafts are easy to get the ball into the air good.

Sensicore...i have them but after playing with them i can't stand them and will not ever use again unless i get arthritus when i'm old. You lose too much feel.

Callaway/adams/cleveland/nike/ all make some good cavity backs that are easy to hit and give you a lil control for your shots. Sounds like you don't wanna go to the step of a 1/2 cavity/forged iron set yet. Even hogan makes a good set. Callaway is exspensive and i would say hogan/cleveland/ adams ...mabye an older set of nike would be a good choice.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

I personally went with Wilson Di5s. Got alot of great reviews and I just liked the feel of them. Got them on closeout for $199.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! 

Here's the clubs I'm planning to demo before I buy:

Adams Idea a2
Adams Idea a2 OS 
Tour Edge Bazooka Jmax QL
Wilson Di6 (or Di5 if they are in stock)

Any other ones I should try? I'm planning on giving each one a review here when I;m done. The review will be from the perspective of a beginner golfer.

Cheers,
-TMC


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I bought some Nike NDS and love them. I don't think you can get them anymore and can only find the newer ignites. I looked around and found the NDS instead because I didn't want the 3 hybrid that came with the ignite set, I prefered the 3 iron of the NDS set. 

They're an easy set to hit but still allow you to use some creativity. Good luck in the search...


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

The best thing to do mate would be to go to a shop where you get to try out the clubs that way you can tell what your buying works for you... worst thing you can do is go out and buy a set of clubs without trying them... Ask a pro or somebody to give you a hand... Hope that helps you :thumbsup: 

Good luck gettin a new set :thumbsup:


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

This shop let's you try the clubs out thankfully. They've got a launch meter there, and a projection screen to show a virtual ball flight.

They also have a 30 day return policy, as long as the clubs are in resellable condition. They can tape up the clubs before you take them home, so you can try them out at a driving range. This is good because frankly, I don't trust the virtual ball flight path on the projection screen.

So, I'll try out the clubs and compare them to my current set. If nothing feels better/works better, no sense in getting a new set right?

I'm guessing I'll probably spend about one or two hours there before I'll be able to know which set works best for me.

Thanks again, I might just add a budget Nike set to the ones to try out. Any other brands I should look at?

Thanks all,
-TMC


----------

